# Cannot always log in from my phone.



## LEE21 (Jan 3, 2012)

When i try to log in on mobile...it is always telling me i do not have permission. Is my user name valid? please help if you can? Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

My wife has the same problem. Pretty soon we will be updating to a more recent version of the software with new mobile versions as well. ETA is around the end of the month - early March. Hopefully that will solve these issues.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Tapatalk mobile app is now functioning if you want to try that.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I had that problem for the first time today, I thought maybe I was banned.... Anyway, I pulled my battery and restarted. It worked after that. (HTC thunderbolt)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

